# Least Favourite Part Of Detailing?



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So, what part of detailing do you hate the most? Or maybe not hate, but your "least favourite".

For me, it used to be interiors, but that was probably because during my college days, my psoriasis was quiet bad. 

These days, I'd probably have to pick 2 steps that I have never liked - the inside of the windscreen (what a ballache) and really dirty exhaust tips.... On my Cupra, I kept on top of the exhausts from the moment I had a new system fitted, but any others I would do, I'd hate.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Got two really (caused by muscular/soft-tissue problems)

Wheels and interior = knackered body


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Setting everything up to do the job and then putting everything away when you have finished.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

All the cleaning and tidying up of your own stuff afterwards ready for the next job :wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The hard work.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

running out of money


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Cleaning the windscreen on the inside! :devil:


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Glass,wheels and putting everything away :wall:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Eric the Red said:


> Setting everything up to do the job and then putting everything away when you have finished.


I knew someone would answer that.... Those replies aren't allowed :lol:

When living at home, I had a "bike shed" for all my gear, but still had to basically empty it everytime I cleaned the car(s).

Glad when I got my own place with a garage (all be it a crappy pre-fab) and I could just walk in, grab what I want and put it straight back.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Drying. Black car, super hard water, it's always a ballache.

I'm not keen on doing the inside either, but oh my is it nice to sit inside when it has just been dusted and vacuumed! Makes the car go faster.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

those of you saying inside of windscreen really need to get a long-reach windscreen pad like this one- https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...uckets/halfords-long-reach-windscreen-cleaner

Will save a good amount of time and headaches!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

virgiltracey said:


> those of you saying inside of windscreen really need to get a long-reach windscreen pad like this one- https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...uckets/halfords-long-reach-windscreen-cleaner
> 
> Will save a good amount of time and headaches!


I remember seeing something similar a few years ago, but was more of a heart shape. I never did get around to buying one :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Cleaning all interior glass, just bores me senseless for some reason. No issues with anything else.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

hmmm... I would say all of it at the moment... :lol:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wheels for me. Each one just seems to take so long, and they are too low (bad for knees and back - but now I use stools). It's a relief when they're done and I can move to the bodywork.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wheels for me. Find it a effort to clean them

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Discovering new damage that I hadn't been aware of before 

Things like stonechips, little parking dings etc. not a crumpled front wing obvs


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Over applying wax and then fighting with the mf cloths to buff off fully.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Interiors, I just tell my mates I don't do them. My wheels are a total pain to clean.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Having to put all the gear away after having it all out...I need to work tidier


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Putting all my gear away


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Polishing lower panels


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Inside of windscreen and packing up, don’t mind wheels depending on design.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

finding all the bits I know I have bought takes longer than doing the job, come across them when not looking for them moving them somewhere safe and not finding them again most of it new and unopened.


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

Not a massive fan of interior work, mainly vacuuming and glass cleaning. I also hate claying the car, seems to take me ages and I have the fear of dropping the bar. Haha.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

For me its;
- Masking off panels and plastics
- Cleaning door shuts, specifically hinge areas
- Wheel arches (there's just no good way of getting access without removing the wheels)
- Fiddling about trying to remove bits of grass etc that have caught in the carpet and the hoover can't pull out


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Having to fake a laugh when another ****womble walks past and says ‘you’ve missed a bit!’


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Inside the rear screen on a lot of coupés.
Even worse if they have a roll cage... climbing through the bars in the back of a GT3 to get to the glass is never much fun.
Definitely a job you get right the first time :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

dazbrookespuma said:


> Not a massive fan of interior work, mainly vacuuming and glass cleaning. I also hate claying the car, seems to take me ages and I have the fear of dropping the bar. Haha.


Get yourself a carpro polyshave cloth, great product and cuts claying time down by a massive amount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

detailR said:


> Inside the rear screen on a lot of coupés.


Ah, how could I forget the rear on coupes. What a PITA! Used to hate that on a couple of cars I used to look after (1 being a Maserati GranTurismo and the other a Porsche GT3RS)


----------



## Polished Adam (Jan 9, 2019)

Finding all the new stone chips and scratches on your paintwork!


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

Got to be the water dripping out the wing mirrors. I haven't got a blower to dry the car so pat dry. I can dry the wing mirrors as much as I want, 10mins later they'll drop a nice line down the door.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

As already said has to be Cleaning the inside of the windscreen + Putting everything away when finished..


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

1) Forgetting the windscreen after spending all day on the bodywork, glass is my achilles heal if you like, it'll always show I've not paid enough attention to it !!

2) The amount of microfibres and drying towels I go through, the Mrs hates the piles of 'rags' as she calls them being in her way before I get around to sorting them and putting them in the washing machine, I have to do it as I don't trust her to bung an non bio liquid thingy in the washing machine.

3) Putting all my kit away, my back and legs generally say no but has to be done anyway.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Prepping the plastic exterior trim on our Mini prior to coating with Gtechniq C4.
So much scrubbing!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

None what so ever, love all aspects of detailing, come back to me in about 10 years time with the same question and you might get a different answer, well my body will have a different answer :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

padhinbed said:


> Got to be the water dripping out the wing mirrors. I haven't got a blower to dry the car so pat dry. I can dry the wing mirrors as much as I want, 10mins later they'll drop a nice line down the door.


Blow into the mirrors.... I have honestly done that several times. People must think I'm more nuts than normal


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Eric the Red said:


> Setting everything up to do the job and then putting everything away when you have finished.


This. Thread over.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Polishing front bumpers and specifically splitters. They get abused more than any other part of the car and are generally awkward shapes. Obviously they're low down too which makes it slightly more difficult.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wilco said:


> Polishing front bumpers and specifically splitters. They get abused more than any other part of the car and are generally awkward shapes. Obviously they're low down too which makes it slightly more difficult.


This 100%.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Everything - allow me to elaborate.
I live in a first floor maisonette with no hose pipe or electrical option for outdoors. So i have to cart everything up and down stairs and with ill health involved, it's seriously draining.
Don't get me wrong, i love how the car looks afterwards but i hate feeling drained for a day or so afterwards.

Oh and the obligatory SWMBO going on at me about getting stuff moved. :lol:


----------



## goldenpirate (Jan 14, 2016)

Set up and clear up of all items! Very tedious, and cleaning up the mitts/cloths etc.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Hate cleaning the wheels, fair gives my back gyp!


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

Eric the Red said:


> Setting everything up to do the job and then putting everything away when you have finished.


Amen to that!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Hate cleaning the wheels, fair gives my back gyp!


Me too and my knees are shot as well. I always use 2 wooden stools now, one on each side of the car to do lower parts.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Cleaning the arches. I haven’t figured out a way to do it with a lowered car. I have the added headache of having a carpet like material over my rear arches which everything sticks too. 

Nothing more frustrating than doing a lovely clean and then parts of my arches that are visible catch my eye. At least with the front wheels turning lock to lock allows access to a point where cleaning is possible, but the rears are a nightmare. 

It’s like I need the thinnest carpet brush known to man!


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

///M Sport said:


> Cleaning the arches. I haven't figured out a way to do it with a lowered car. I have the added headache of having a carpet like material over my rear arches which everything sticks too.
> 
> Nothing more frustrating than doing a lovely clean and then parts of my arches that are visible catch my eye. At least with the front wheels turning lock to lock allows access to a point where cleaning is possible, but the rears are a nightmare.
> 
> It's like I need the thinnest carpet brush known to man!


I take it you own this car then as if you did not then you wouldn't bother with the arches :lol:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

The shared pain of a temporary set up, but mainly the comments and side looks about cleaning that bloody car again. Then there is the inevitable point (usually during the aforementioned process of putting stuff away) when a cup of tea appears through the back gate along with a shee**** ‘oh will you just give mine a quick wash while you’re at it?’


----------



## DiabloDan (Feb 28, 2019)

rear glass on coupes and crazy multi spoke wheels which take an age (dodgy knees)


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Getting pretty much constantly interrupted by my nextdoor neighbour!!

While I’m outside cleaning either the comfy chauffeur e-class, or Paxo, aka the Saxo, then thats my time. Headphones go on, music goes on.

Without fail, neighbour will come out and insist on having a chat!

I’m not being grumpy, I just don’t like being disturbed when I’m cleaning.

Oh, and the usual ‘Can you do mine next’


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,Least favoroute thing is waiting for good weather,so I can get stuck in and do a whole lot of detailing to my ride.Long winters and short summers do my head in.Cheers Andy


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

mokkaman said:


> Hi,Least favoroute thing is waiting for good weather,so I can get stuck in and do a whole lot of detailing to my ride.Long winters and short summers do my head in.Cheers Andy


same here Andy, always a list of jobs outside to do aswell and then winter is here, end of play for me. Not fun!


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi We live in constant hope of longer summers and short winters.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

brooklandsracer said:


> I take it you own this car then as if you did not then you wouldn't bother with the arches :lol:


Too right!


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Naddy37 said:


> Getting pretty much constantly interrupted by my nextdoor neighbour!!
> 
> While I'm outside cleaning either the comfy chauffeur e-class, or Paxo, aka the Saxo, then thats my time. Headphones go on, music goes on.
> 
> ...


Oh yes the neighbour chats... as much as I'm thankful I have great neighbours I just want to finish my bloody car - in peace!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

mokkaman said:


> Hi We live in constant hope of longer summers and short winters.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


We are in March now and it still feels like Winter


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Anything that involves bending down is a pain for me these days. ;(

Harry


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Soul boy 68 said:


> We are in March now and it still feels like Winter


Feels like winter because it still is winter.

Spring this year starts on 20th March.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Glass and alloys. Mainly glass.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Inside of the windscreen - such a PITA every time. You clean it, wipe it again, all looks peachy and then you look from outside and it's smeared to hell. I also have the opposite problem to most of you back in the UK. Here, it's too hot most of the year. It's always a race against time to finish and dry in order to prevent water spotting etc.


----------



## Bouche (Mar 7, 2019)

Windows for me, get soo OCD over them


----------



## JP83 (Mar 6, 2019)

Bouche said:


> Windows for me, get soo OCD over them


Not so much OCD for me, but I'm never happy with the finish (probably because I'm doing it wrong).


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Wheels for me.
Guilty...I rarely clean inside of windscreens but the Halfords tool may change that !


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Usually for me it's packing everything away however, today I packed up everything after rinsing the car off. This meant I could dry the car with a drying aid, dress the tyres, etc knowing I had all the good bits to do (making it shiny) without having the thought of packing everything up. It actually made a big difference.


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Trying to find the time to get some proper detailing done.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------

